# Roadster vs Ballon Bleu vs Calibre



## Rocc0

Just curious what opinions are for these respective models. I'm thinking of choosing one as a graduation gift. Will want it as a semi-formal watch that can be worn in office environment and look classy but not too over the top. Thinking the BB might be a bit too formal. First choice atm is the roadster s as I enjoy its unique shape.


----------



## lorsban

No contest. Calibre by a mile. The first Cartier with an in-house movement and the only one in that group that didn't start out as a women's model, or rather, the only one that doesn't have a women's version.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beebox

Calibre and the BB hit the spot for me.

How about the Santos 100XL ?


----------



## jnelson3097

Another vote for the Calibre. I looked at that Roadster model but it really bored me when I tried it on and just didn't feel like anything special. It was the exact opposite with the Calibre, here's a picture I took while wearing mine.


----------



## Watchbreath

No on the Roadster, that crown is dangerous.


----------



## Athram

I love the Ballon Bleu. However I think I would still go for the Calibre, though I would get the black dialed version that jnelson has rather than the white dial.

The Ballon Bleu particularly the mens size (42.6mm) can be very attention grabbing and could be considered too flashy depending on where you work. The Calibre in comparison is much more subdued but equally as classy.


----------



## paul6485

I'd go with Calibre as well. I was considering a Calibre in June. The two tone model with bracelt and did lots of research on it. Very attractive all around well made model. I ended up with the two tone submariner though. Hopefully I'll get the SS white dial leather strap next year as I just shelled out a lot on the Rolex.


----------



## Porschejeff

I'm a brand new member to this forum. I have a two-tone SS/gold Roadster and love the looks of it. I can dress it down with the leather strap (which just broke and needs to be replaced), but love the look of the calibre and looking into buying one in the near future.


----------



## TISSOT PRX

Stainless steel BB for me. Depending on yr work/office culture, calibre may be more appropriate.


----------



## broehldmd

I would go with the Roadster XL Chronograph


----------



## OhioMade

Obviously, a personal preferences...I liked the Calibre until I tried it on, and then I didn't like it any more. I never liked the look of the Roadster. I love the Ballon Blue, but it isn't the most masculine-looking watch (if that matters to you).


----------



## Dino944

My vote would be for a black dial Calibre. It has a wonderful inhouse movement (rather than a more generic ETA found in other brands). While I like the shape of the Roadster, I have never liked its winding crown, dial or movement. As for the BB, definitely my least favorite current Cartier...it reminds me of a softened Rolex Datejust. Its too feminine, I hate case shape, the goofy crown, and the date window is tiny. Its only advantage to the Calibre is its slimmer profile makes it dressier. Still of the watches you mentioned, I'd get the Calibre.


----------



## 2gee

I use to like the Calibre before until I tried it on an AD. Didn't sing to me. Something is lacking. After that I never looked at it again. 
The BB as Dino has said is just too feminine. 
I never liked the first rendition of the Roadster coz of the screws near the lugs and too many rounded edges. Until they came out with the flatter, simpler Roadster S. When I tried it on at the AD, it sang to me nicely. I think it has the timeless look which the Santos has. Now I own one and am very happy with it. It's a joy in the wrist.


----------



## Rascasrosa

Athram said:


> The Calibre in comparison is much more subdued but equally as classy.


Agreed. The Calibre's design allows for more versatility (easily dressed up / down).


----------



## Jackie1

broehldmd said:


> I would go with the Roadster XL Chronograph


Who's collection is that???


----------



## Jeff113

I have a Ballon Bleu and a Roadster, both of which I wear regularly. It would be hard to recommend the Roadster over the Ballon Bleu in your situation. Even with the ability to change out the straps on the Roadster, I do not think it is versatile enough. 

I cannot speak from personal experience about the Calibre, but the in-house movement certainly is appealing.


----------



## jtruman

I think it's a beautiful watch. A friend's wife wears one, and it always catches my attention.

Good luck!


----------



## Jackie1

jtruman said:


> I think it's a beautiful watch. A friend's wife wears one, and it always catches my attention.
> 
> Good luck!


Which one are you referring to?


----------



## Jackie1

Here


----------



## Jeff113

I have those same three straps for my Roadster! Wearing it today on the black one and wore it yesterday on the light brown one.


----------



## TheGiant

I think the Chrono XL in black is the most beautiful watch Cartier does! A classic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brioni007

lorsban said:


> No contest. Calibre by a mile. The first Cartier with an in-house movement and the only one in that group that didn't start out as a women's model, or rather, the only one that doesn't have a women's version.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


+1


----------



## ie watches

Calibre is the way to go!!!!!!


----------



## TheGiant

This is a unique very masculine black dial Roadster. Very classy









SINN U1
SINN U1 Camouflage
Sinn T1
Zenith Type 20 Pilot GMT
Cartier Roadster XL Chrono


----------



## mspicer2010

tight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewiston

Definitly the Calibre


----------



## Jackie1

Red alligator strap:


----------

